# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Autobuz U Rrembye Sot Ne Greqi

## MISTREC_BERATI

filem te bukur na treguan keta greket sot neve me autobuzin qe rrembyen ne athine 
nuk kishte interes fare nuk u vra as edhe njeri'

----------


## mad

eshte e hapur tema MISTREC!!!

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=43450

gjithe te mirat!

{^_^}

----------

